# Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay :(



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Well... ebay turned out to be a failure so I relisted the car on the forums:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4736165
Few pics::









































_Modified by Jesster at 3:12 PM 11-18-2009_


_Modified by Jesster at 11:14 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's a shame to see it go but sometimes life presents us with other, more important, priorities. 
all the best,


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (Jesster)*

At first I was like








Then I was like








Now I'm like


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

no way!


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dam already. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

lolk bye


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (justrave)*

cough - FS ad - cough


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (rockin16v)*

this is bull ish. produce another dope dub or audi please


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (jrhthree1.8T)*








that s4 looks amazing!


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*

what are you considering next jester?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (gianni versace)*

dang man, gonna be sad to see it go its such a dope car for sure!

house>car

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

such a sick car. good luck with the sale


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (1badg35)*

wow. . sad to see it go


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (Jesster)*

I saw this car at Dubfest (congrats on the win), I was absolutely blown away by the craftsmanship. Such a sick car, good luck with the sell


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (oscar_block)*








looked sogood in that issue congrats on making the cover and hopefully better things are to come


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

love this car


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Slampig)*

Thanks guys. Only one day left on the auction.... who knows what's going to happen.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (Jesster)*

Sorry to say man but there's just barely any market for a car like this. 
Unless it's dirt cheap


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (Taj Franz)*

damn bro such a beautiful car sucks that you have to sell it.


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Sorry to say man but there's just barely any market for a car like this. 
Unless it's dirt cheap









Looks like it sold at 19k


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chromedomewookie)*

damn thats one hot audi.... sorry you gotta let it go... but priorities man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck on the house


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (oscar_block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oscar_block* »_
Looks like it sold at 19k

Shoulda went for double that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

wow. i cant believe only 2 bids. this thing is perfection


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Probably one of the most influencial audi's to me. Hope that house has a garage for a new project. Good luck with all


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

wow 19K thats cheap!!!


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (dubsport87)*

why are your pics WAY better than the ones that were in ET? Loved the car but couldnt see details well in the mag
good luck with the sale


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (Jesster)*

I have this months ET and read the article. i also read your thread on building this sweet ride, you guys did a great job. My buddy told me that he saw your car for sale on ebay. i didnt believe him until now.







good luck with everything. as you said in ET about selling your cars when the project is completed, i hope to see the next project, even if it is going to be some time down the road. good luck again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (baggednbangin)*

Thanks everyone... I really appreciate all the kind words.
Anyway, turns out the guy who won the auction on eBay is a total flake







New auction is being started tomorrow at 6pm and will be a seven day auction... hopefully this time the buyer pulls through


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (Jesster)*

Sorry, dude







I hate ebay/craigslist flakes. That's the bull**** I hate with the new feedack policy- sellers can't leave negative feedback for deadbeat bidders. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (Jesster)*

how on earth has this thread not been locked?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Saw the eurotuner the other day with this on the cover. Nice ride. Too bad you have to get rid of it but hopefully this time you get a real buyer, not some time wasting douchebag


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (Jesster)*

Been incredibly busy lately so I haven't had time to try to sell the car, but I'm finally getting around to it







Since eBay buyers are garbage I decided to lower my asking price significantly and list it on the forums so it will go to someone who will take care of the car for a steal of a price.... here is the link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4736165


_Modified by Jesster at 11:12 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (Jesster)*

Correct link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4723403 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (mikegilbert)*

Thankyou.... I'm retarded







Fixed.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Say fairwell to my bagged B5 S4.... it's now on ebay  (Jesster)*

Forum mod deleted my post because it wasn't in the correct format or something








Here's a new link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4736165


----------

